# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  المدينه~!

## أموله

:bigsmile:  اهلين ~!
كيفكم!؟

صورتّ لكمّ المدينهّ ياربّ تعجبكمّ 
!~
تفضّلوو 
< طبعّا اول موضوعّ فأبيّ! الردودّ ~! :noworry: 





~< الشلالات الي بالمدينه ع الشارع


< الحرم من نافذة الفندق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله حركاااااااااااات
عليكم بالعافية

----------


## ليلاس

*اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد ..*

*تصوير جميل غاليتي ..*

*الله يعطيك العافية ..*

*تسلم يمناك ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## أموله

نورتو

----------


## آهات حنونه

كثير حلوين 

تسلم ديات الي صورة

دكرتيني بسالفه عند الشلالات....؟؟؟؟ههههه

الله يرزقنا الزيارة في القريب العاجل يالله

تحياتي لكـ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسلام عليكم ..|~
المدينة ..~
أموله ..هيجتي شوقي ..~
روعة التصوير
عليك بالعآفية 
..~

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على الرسول المسدد والنبي الامجد ابو القاسم محمد وعلى ابنته الطاهرة المظلومة وعلى بعلها وبنيها ..*
*صور حلوووة وغاية الروعه*
*مشكوورة اموله ع الطرح*
*لاعدم من الجديد*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام عليك يا رسوول الله 
اوه ما شاء الله اموله عندنا بقسم الصور 
خلاص منا ورايح كل يوم نورينا بصوررر احليوه 

يا علييي الصور تحسرر وتشووق للزياره عدل 
عجبتني صورة المسجد والشلال *_^
تسلم يمناك ع التصوير الحلوو 
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الأماني*

----------


## أموله

~~!! نورتو .. مرحبا بكم ...
عواميه . حياكك هههههه لا يصير خاطرك غير طيب

----------


## نبراس،،،

*اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد ..*
*صور جمييله* 
*مشكووره خييه على هذه اللقطات* 
*اتمنى لك التوفيق*

----------

